# Auswahl an Hilfslinie ausrichten ungenau!



## DJTrancelight (20. April 2004)

hi Leute,

wer kennt das Problem oder weiß die Lösung.

Immer wenn ich eine Auswahl an einer Hilfslinie aufziehe wird diese 1-2 Pixel versetzt dargestellt. Dann muss ich immer mit Auswahl transformieren die die Anfasser oben und rechts an die Hilfslinie ziehen, damit es exakt klappt.
Aber das müßte doch ein Einstellungsproblem sein oder?

Unter dem Menüpunkt --> Ansicht habe ich Extras --> Hilfslinen aktiviert und ausrichten an Hilfslinen ebenfalls. Die Auswahl wird mit der Einstellung weiche Kante 0 px. aufgezogen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Grüße

DJTrancelight


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (20. April 2004)

*turn on, zoom in, freak out*

also,
warum versuchst Du nicht, auf 400% ranzuzoomen, dann müsstest Du's eigentlich hinkriegen. Wenn Du danach auf verschiedene Ansichtsgrößen zoomst, dürfte Dir auffallen, dass die Darstellung der Hilfslinien ohnehin dann hin und her springt. Denn bei einer Darstellungsgröße von 67%  muss gerundet werden, da nicht jeder Pixel dargestellt werden kann.


----------



## DJTrancelight (20. April 2004)

Hi Onkel Jürgen!


Danke zuerst mal für deine Hilfe, aber das konnte mein Problem nicht lösen.
Selbst bei 1600% Vergrößerung liegt die Auswahl um einen Pixel daneben.
Siehe Screenshot. Die Auswahl will einfach nicht auf Anhieb an der Hilfslinie
einrasten.

Hast du das Problem noch nie gehabt?

Viele Grüße

DJ Trancelight


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (21. April 2004)

*Smooth Operator*

Also,

nö. Bei mir klapp's. Ob ich nun meine Auswahl vom Kreuz der Hilfslinien ausgehend aufziehe, oder von einer anderen Stelle im Bild beginne und den Mausknopf über der Hilfslinie loslasse.

Macht aber nix - schließlich lässt sich eine Auswahlbegrenzung ja nachträglich verschieben. Wenn Du ein Auswahlwerkzeug (kann auch der Zauberstab sein) aktiviert hast und mit dem Mauszeiger innerhalb einer aktiven Auswahlbegrenzung bist, kannst Du diese pixelgenau mit den Pfeiltasten auffer Tastatur verschieben.


----------



## Timme (21. April 2004)

Klicke einfach mit der Maus auf das Verlaufswerkzeug.Dann kannst du die Auswahl mit den Pfeiltasten ausrichten das dürfte einfacher gehen:


----------



## DJTrancelight (21. April 2004)

Danke für eure Antworten aber das hat mir leider nicht weitergeholfen. Ich verzweifle so langsam.
Wenn ich z.B ein Interface in PS erstellen möchte, dann müssen die Menübuttons exakt gleich groß sein, aber mit dieser ungenauen Auswahl ist dies kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis. Wie schon gesagt, die Auswahlkannten rasten nur dann haargenau an der Hilfsline ein, wenn ich über Auswahl --> Auswahltransformieren die Eckpunkte korrigiere.

Oder habt ihr etwas besonderes in den Voreinstellungen eingestellt?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Viele Grüße

DJTrancelight


----------



## alibeef (27. April 2004)

erstelle die auswahl, dann unter auswahl in der menueleiste  auswahl speichern.
nun kannst du deine auswahl immer wieder pixelgenau laden..

grüße
ali


----------



## DJTrancelight (27. April 2004)

Danke Ali, die Idee ist gut nur wenn ich die Auswahl verschieben möchte und diese dann an einer Hilfslinie einrastet, dann liegt diese Auswahl immer 1-2 Pixel daneben. In CorelDraw funktioniert das einwandfrei, nur in PS nicht. Klar könnte ich die Auswahl genau mit den x-y Koordinaten im Info-Fenster platzieren, aber das kostet ungemein zeit. Mit einrasten würde es viel schneller gehen.

Viele Grüße

DJ Trancelight


----------

